

Which MIT hack is the best ever?  - nmorell
https://alum.mit.edu/pages/sliceofmit/2014/03/12/hack-final-round/

======
caio1982
It comes to mind the excellent book "Nightwork: A History of Hacks and Pranks
at MIT" by T. F. Peterson. Highly recommended (and it does contain the two
competing hacks of the link IIRC).

